# Small project testing new tooling



## TCSmith (Jun 4, 2021)

My last kbc order I maximized the shipping cost by adding a 3/4 insert end mill.
Now I did not have any material here to really justify using it on. So I made a stop at the local unknownium dealer (local scrap yard)
Found some pretty thick plasma cut offcuts.
One chunk fit my press nicely and we were in need of a nice flat non bent up press bed block.
So I machined the arc starting scar out of it using the new end mill.
I could have taken some extra time to dress up some of the apprentice marks but it will work for its purpose.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks like a nice chunk of Aluminum.  Don't expect it to be forged steel. It'll break in the middle eventually.


----------



## TCSmith (Jun 4, 2021)

It's 1.25" steel of some variation. Was pretty tough milling so I don't think it's mild steel.

Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------

